# ck-source hang

## marco.difresco

Hi all,

I have a problem with ck-sources-3.1.4.

It compiles fine and it boot fine, but after few minutes (some time after only a couple of minutes after logging KDE, other times up to about 20 minutes) the entire system start to gradually but rapidly slow down to a complete halt. When the symptoms start to appear I cannot launch any terminal (neither Konsole nor CTRL+ALT+F1) nor I can SSH from another machine to check for any error; after the reboot I try to check /var/log/messages, but it reports no issues.

The problem seems not to be caused by workload: some time it happens with while doing something intensive like emerging a package or doing a revdep-rebuild  and some other times while just reading some web page.

To compile it I use genkernel, and in specific:

```
genkernel --menuconfig --oldconfig --install --symlink --bootloader=grub
```

and as base config I use the '.config' of the kernel that I am currently using (gentoo-sources-3.0.6 - and this show no problems).

Does anyone had a similar issue? If not, how can I debug the problem (again, when it start to hang I canNOT open any terminal or SSH to check for any error)?

If it can be useful, I have  Intel i7 930 2.80GHz with 4GB of ram and I am on amd64. Tell me if you need other info.

Thank in advance.

----------

## turtles

You are not experiencing this with other kernels?

----------

## marco.difresco

Nope.

I am currently using gentoo-sources-3.0.6 and if it wasn't for kernel updates and occasional blackout at my home it would run for days (even if I stress test it with daily sessions of 3D games and Boinc running at 100% when I am not at home).

And this makes the problem more odd because it would suggest it is not a hardware issue.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## turtles

So you are setting this as the default kernel? 

```
eselect kernel list
```

I would try going through the 

```
make menuconfig 
```

Manually

and or

Then emerge -1 <your video drivers and apps link to the kernel > and its modules.

----------

## marco.difresco

 *turtles wrote:*   

> So you are setting this as the default kernel? 
> 
> ```
> eselect kernel list
> ```
> ...

 

Yes, it's the default kernel:

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.0.6-gentoo

  [2]   linux-3.1.4-ck *
```

 *turtles wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I would try going through the 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tomorrow evening I will try to compile it manually.

For the video drivers and other modules do you suggest to do the emerge manually or can I use 'module-rebuild' as I usually do?

----------

## turtles

I think module-rebuild **should** work.

I prefer to do it manually.

I highly suspect the xorg drivers

----------

## marco.difresco

Hi,

sorry if I took so long to follow up.

I have compiled the kernel without errors, but I am having issues to configure it in Grub (so far I always relyed on genkernel  to take care of it and on Kubuntu I followed a guide that at the end generated some deb files, again for easy installation).

According to the Handbook I copied bzImage to /boot/ and I edited grub.conf accordingly:

```

title=Test CK

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.1.4-ck-test root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 raid=noautodetect

```

But when I try to boot it, it gives me this following error message: http://www.marcodifresco.com/media/IMG_20111210_230451.jpg

I tried to play with 'root=', but without avail.

When I exam the kernels generated by genkernel, I notice that they use also a initramfs and System.map files:

```

title=Gentoo Linux (3.1.4-ck)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.4-ck root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.1.4-ck

# vim:ft=conf:

title=Gentoo Linux (3.0.6-gentoo)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.0.6-gentoo

# vim:ft=conf:

```

While the Handbook  doesn't mentions those files for manual compilation.

Do I need those files for the manual compilation or I am just making some error with the configuration of grub.conf?

----------

## ulenrich

Yes, grub2 error: partition No1 begins 1 , thus

root (hd0,1) == /dev/sda1

[edit] uh, sorry yours is grub1 - seems ok, but root=ram0 I never needed

----------

## marco.difresco

 *ulenrich wrote:*   

> Yes, grub2 error: partition No1 begins 1 , thus
> 
> root (hd0,1) == /dev/sda1
> 
> [edit] uh, sorry yours is grub1 - seems ok, but root=ram0 I never needed

 

I tried to take it away and stay with:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title=Test CK
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

But I get this: http://www.marcodifresco.com/media/IMG_20111211_000130.jpg  :Sad: 

After dinner I will try to find some guide on grub to do further testing.

----------

## ulenrich

what i just see: if you dont use a separate /boot partition and if your grub1 is on gentoos root sda3 then grubs root also need to target this in grub1 case numbers: 0,2

But I saw above you also have a working grub2 from kubuntu: one grub is enough on a system, and Colin Watson from Canonical is an active contributor to grub2 upstream. I would trust him more than outdated and not anymore upstream maintained grub1.

My debian (also Colins work) grub2 to gentoo start at /etc/grub.d/40_custom

```
#!/bin/sh

exec tail -n +3 $0

# This file provides an easy way to ...

# menu entries you want to add after ...

# the 'exec tail' line above.

menuentry 'debian3' {

insmod gzio

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,gpt3)'

linux  /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3 nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0 quiet rootfstype=ext4

initrd /initrd.img

}

menuentry 'debian3.gentoo' {

insmod gzio

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,gpt3)'

linux  /vmlinuz.gentoo root=/dev/sda3 nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0 quiet rootfstype=ext4

initrd /initrd.img.gentoo

}

menuentry "gentoo7" {

insmod gzio

insmod part_gpt

insmod ext2

set root='(hd0,gpt7)'

linux /boot/kernel real_root=/dev/sda7 quiet nomodeset nouveau.modeset=0 rootfstype=ext4

initrd /boot/initramfs

}
```

My system has gpt partition table as you see. I just needed  to issue in debian one time:

update-grub. 

And for using links to  actual kernel I dont have to update grub any more. I dont use grub2 additional package os-prober.

----------

## marco.difresco

Actually I don't have Kubuntu any longer; I just mentioned it because it was the distro I was using before Gentoo (since even then I used to compile the kernel and at that time I was even downloading the new versions directly from kernel.org, but with the process I found on that guide I was getting deb files for installation so while I learned how to compile the kernel, I never learned how to to install it under either Grub1 or 2). Sorry for the confusion.  :Embarassed: 

Regarding /boot (and I guess also grub1), actually it is on /dev/sda1 (/dev/sda2 is swap, /dev/sda3 is for the entire system except for personal data that I have on /dev/sdb1); on grub.conf I specified "root=/dev/sda3" only because it is what is specified on the other two kernels (installed by genkernel); shall I attempt to pass /dev/sda1 as 'root=' parameters?  :Confused: 

----------

